# Casual RP



## Lust (Aug 26, 2020)

Never mind


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 26, 2020)

Well this is a surprise; I know we have our differences now, but..:


Lust said:


> was super active in the Marry FC ages ago. I mostly casual RP (heavy on the smut surprise surprise) with a bunch of OCs and/or anime/comic/video game characters.


I hope you dont get bullied off the forums like last time (2015-ish..?) and hope you find someone fun, and not neckbeard-y, to RP with. 

Anyways, byeeeee


----------

